# Fuzzy wuzzy was a bear...



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

EXCITED! Fuzzie arrived today!  She's a cutie pie and a half. I can't wait till she's all settled in and I can start holding her! AHHHHH!! I don't have any pictures yet but I will soon  Don't wanna freak out the poor girl


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Ok...I'll bite who/what is Fuzzy?
:?
Edit for spelling...sheesh...7 words and I mis-spell one???


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

She would be Pooka's new hedgie lol
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=9100&p=77322&hilit=fuzzie#p77322

Can't wait to see some pics once she is settled.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So awesome that it all worked out!


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats, Fuzzy and Pooka!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

OMG! I can't believe I forgot!!! :roll: 

Are you bring Fuzzy with you when you bring me my babies? :twisted:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congrats on Fuzzy! I remember how excited I was when I picked up Zoey. Can't wait to hear all about her!!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Me too. she's so silly. I narrate everything i do so she's used to my voice when i start to hold her. sh'es got a shirt of mine too. I've been told she likes t.v. I sit with my lap top outside her cage and talk to myself lol. I say everything I read and type


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats on Fuzzy! You'll love having two hedgies!


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Fuzzy wuzzy was a bear,
fuzzy wuzzy had no hair
fuzzy wuzzy
wasn't fuzzy, was he?

Sorry, had to.


Congrats on your new hedgie!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

haleylove said:


> Fuzzy wuzzy was a bear,
> fuzzy wuzzy had no hair
> fuzzy wuzzy
> wasn't fuzzy, was he?
> ...


Lol! That's the first thing I thought of when I saw her name. She's soooo cute. Just cleaned her poopy wheel today. She seems to ONLY poop on her wheel so i'll fashion a litter box and pit it under there


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!! I can't wait to see the pictures of her!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

HERE SHE ISSS!! Her ears are a little tattered but she is almost two... I'm putting flax seed oil in her food for it 

















^ mostly the look I get... :roll: 
Or this one...








...or this one lol


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

She is very cute! 

You can put a little bit of flaxseed oil on her ears. Just be careful not to get it in the ear.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Shes not QUITE that tame yet, but i'm working up to it


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She looks like a grumpy cutie. :lol: Can't wait to hear more about her! By the way, you now have a house full of hedgies, if you need to stash a couple, to make room... :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That's so great that you took Fuzzy in  Very adorable hedgie.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

She's so cute! Congrats!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

She's got a lot of character...well actually she's just a weirdo. She tries to steal my spiderman pen whenever i have it on the bed. Also my camera is subject to fuzzie stealing. and i can put my hand on her and shes fine, but if i pull it back and put it on her AGAIN ... oh man she just goes FFF FF FFFF FFF FFF  and when she's in the bath... she runs around and around but as soon as i put my hand down she tries to use it for a life preserver. Like i'm her saving grace and the water is trying to eat her :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Isn't it awesome how much they love you when they think they're about to die? :roll:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Yea I should try to take a video of me taking her out to play.. then the bath tub for comparison. LOL SUCH a difference.


----------



## Jaimie (Sep 27, 2009)

OMG my Spike is the same when it comes to bath time....He will actually put his quills down and let me scruff him, and he climbs into my hands to get out of the tub BUT as soon as he realizes he's in my hands and out of the water he's back to the huffing puffing ball of quills.....**** the little crusty albino bugger stole my heart!!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Jaimie said:


> .....darn the little crusty albino bugger stole my heart!!!


You had me at 'crusty'


----------

